# black neds bay swansea nsw



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

hey everyone just thinking about heading to black neds bay on sat for a fish just wondering if anyone has anyone fished there before and what was it like?


----------



## adzy (Apr 26, 2010)

I've fished there quite a bit in and out of kayaks
I've found it to be a very hit and miss affair, gotta get the tides right ;-) , some good flathead can be caught on the swansea side where theres a good mix of sand and weed, squidgy fish in grasshopper 80-100mm is a goto for me, also working a hardbody just over the top of the weed and sand has yielded some good results.

For bream i usually stay around the sunken breakwall and work blades in a small hop fashion (lift no more then 50cm off the bottom), ghost blades work well here when the tide is slowing, but if its still flowing in try something in the 1/8 - 1/4 sizes.

Seeing as the water temp is rising whiting should also be on the bite, so poppers cast at the banks and worked back in a constant bloop could see some good results.

Also the odd kingfish can be caught right up and down the channel, but mainly down near the bridge around the pylons.

Where are you thinking of launching?, theres a nice little car park up near the heads thats nice and close to the water, its a favorite with kayakers from around the area.

Hope this helps
Adam


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks helps heaps, found a dodgy little boat ramp type thing probably going to launch there i think


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Biggest bream ever caught in Australia came out of Black neds bay, it still hangs above the bar in the Swansea Pub.

I have caught some great bream in there but as Adzy said tide is important. Try surface in there at this time of year.

Launching just next to the RSL was always pretty easy

Cheers Dave


----------



## adzy (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive seen that fish in the pub its a cracking bream


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Justcrusin, I think from my feeble old memory that, that fish is 8lb odd, but it has been bettered by a fish caught at SWR in June 1976 which was 4.10kg by someone from this area I think. Either fish would make short work of 1.5kg braid   
I think Newcastle District Anglers have a cast of the fish on one of their trophy's.

Boydglin, I have fished there a couple of times & had best results on a high tide when you can get up in the mangroves & over the weed in the back chanels useing surface lures. Good luck.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------

